# apktool compile error. Need Assistance



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay, I am using apktool in cmd. I successfully decompiled a theme.apk I use in Theme Chooser. Without making any changes at all, just decompile, then recompile, I am getting this error.









I look at that and see those invalid resource drectory lines, and I don't know why they are there.

I was previously using apk multi tool, but that was complicated, and I like simple. I have since completely uninstalled that, and went with just apktool. Everything is updated with it. I decompiled the theme.apk with apktool, and now I am trying to recompile with it. All paths and everything are correct, I assure you of that. I also took the framework-res.apk out of my AOKP M6 ROM and installed that as a framework. Should I not have done that? I can't seem to find a Stock Framework-res.apk that I can use as my installed base for that. Anybody have an answer to that also?

SO, why am I getting that error, when I have done NOTHING but decompile, then recompile?


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I wanted to add that while I have been waiting on a response for the above issue, I also downloaded easyapkdissasembler to give it a try. Using this program, I have successfully decompiled and recompiled a completely unedited apk. So what the heck is the difference in easyapk, and the apktool everyone swears by? Is there an installation issue I have maybe missed with apktool? I am pretty sure I did absolutely everything needed. I hope someone can help me out here, because I don't know if others have 2 or 3 different applications they use if one isn't working, but I would really like just one application that works for organization and simplicity.

Thanks everybody!


----------

